# Self storage in Cozumel?



## nuevavida (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi! I am moving to Cozumel in January, but am going to look for a place to rent in November. I'd like to take a suitcase or two with me and leave them there, but haven't had luck locating any self-storage on the Island. Can anyone help?


Kathy


----------

